# Stolen!



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

so i go out to my spread today, to pick up my dekes...and thought i had drove to the wrong feild...come to find out, there has been numberous reports of guys having their decoys stolen. i had about 600 northwinds and 2 dozen avery's. if anyone else has any info about this stuff in SE SD. get a hold of me and and i promise, i'll let ya hit the A-hole after i am done!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

how long did you keep your dekes out there unattended?


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW that realy sucks. I hate to hear that this kind of stuff is happening. If you find out who did it post up some names and what ever info you can about these jerks I want a couple swings at them. that can realy reck a guys season. We will be NE SD this weekend if you need some one to hunt with since your decoyes are MIA pm me if I can do anything to help. are there any particuler markings that would make your decoyes identifiebal.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Was this in your field? Just left them overnight? WOW I would be alittle mad. Give us some more info.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i had permission on this feild, and i have had them out for about a week and half now, and had taken a few days off, not thinking it would hurt anything bc i live like 5 minutes from this feild and am a trusting person. i did have my name on the bottom of them, so hopefully that can help a bit! i am just glad that the geese have moved out of here, if they were still around, i would go on a rampage! i now have alot more sympathy for people who have had this done to them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Trusting is an understatement. What did you have written exactly on the bottom? They are Avery FB's The more people that know what they say the better. I would have a hard time leaving my deeks in a field for a week and a half.

Did you file a police report? I hope the best for you.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Dude, that sucks! Very sorry to hear about your deeks! Hopefully the cops catch the idiots!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

They were havoing the same problem down in MO again this year.

I have found an anwer though, buy a few of these and set them around the spread. The stealing will cease in short order.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Not rip on h20fowler or fowl play, but i think your only asking for problems by leaving your dekes in overnight. the only way to prevent it is to pull your spread after you hunt, yea it might be pain in the butt however its more of pain in the butt to have buy a couple thousand dollars of dekes again. i left my spread overnight for the first time in MO this year and i could barely sleep that night. so if you think its going to be a pain in the butt to pull your spread, just ask youself how much you like your decoys.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats kinda what I was trying to get at with my posts, but I didn't want to be the one to say it.

I like mine so much my new trailer is going to have an alarm installed on it. 8) It runs with my auto start for my truck and will tell me if it is going off!

I have a hard time leaving mine up when I sleep in the trailer in the field with them out.

But still I am not trying to make it right for them to take them. I would still be :******:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i am not justifying what those a holes did to fowl or anyone else it happens to, i was just piggy backing off h20fowlers way of preventing it.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> They were havoing the same problem down in MO again this year.
> 
> I have found an anwer though, buy a few of these and set them around the spread. The stealing will cease in short order.


i like ur idea


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad dam deal.Ditto about the police report.Notice and inquiry to the wardens and neighboring farmers as well.
If there is any consolation,its the knowledge that IF they are caught,we live in a State where the slime balls will serve hard time for felony theft,not probation and a fine with a tap on the wrist. :evil:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Good luck with your situation. I know for the life of me i couldn't get myself to leave my spread out though. It is extra work but I'd feel a heck of a lot more comfortable. But I wish you all the best, they sure aren't cheap. :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

h2ofwlr said:


> They were havoing the same problem down in MO again this year.
> 
> I have found an anwer though, buy a few of these and set them around the spread. The stealing will cease in short order.


  That would stop the stealing.

Sorry about your loss,
Dan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish the best for you man


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bad deal.....but live and learn.We have been hunting snows for 40 years and never leave decoys out overnight.Just asking to be taken.Don't care how muddy it is or how long it takes.....pick them up. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

That sucks..... I will for sure think twice now before I leave the spread out.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

did ya have them covered on your insurance?? Not much extra per year for the assurance of them being replaced without having to shell out all that cash again in 1 big lump sum. I only leave decoys out if I'm hunting the next day too.Plus,I'll hunt until dark(or at least stay out there until then) and I also snap a quick pic of any vehicle that comes down the minimum maintenance road that the field we hunt is next to.

Alex


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

On the serious note. Society is now set up that even if you catch guys stealing red handed--you can not stop them. I am dead serious, as they ONLY want the cops to deal with it. but call in a theft in progress--and wait 1 to 2 hrs for them to show up And if you try to stop them you can get sued for viloated their civil rights. The system is set up to protect the criminals, and they know it. :******:

So you have 3 choices, pick up the decoys each night, stay in the field with the decoys, or get fiull coverage get replacement insurance if you leave them. Yeah there is a 4th choice too, but if the cops figure out who it is and catch you, you go to jail and can kiss ever owning a gun again and there goes hunting, all the while the thief had nothing happen to him and he keeps hunting and stealing. Like I said--it is set up to protect the criminals--not the victims.

Personally I am old school thought, you should have the right to protect your property. And that should include use of deadly force if necessary. But the law does not see it that way, all due to those good for nothing greedy slimey lawyers and what they did to our laws over the years.

So basically there is no legal deterant for the crimals to stop. So the only sensable thing to do is have deterants, from sleeping in the field, alarms, etc...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid: 
This day and age even the cops are scared of getting sued. It has gotten crazy. Best thing to do in any situation hold back emotions and think!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Or do the 3S thing. Shoot....Shovel.....Shut up. :lol: :lol:

Alex


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

They stole them in SoDak.They will serve time if caught-unlike Mn.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

my bro said (he worked at kmart) that you cannot do anything if a person is in a store stealing.. in fact, you can't ask them to stay around, put it back, or simply claim "I saw you take that"

additionally, in MN by my understandings, you can be on someone's property, even stealing crap, but if you leave when asked by the owner, you cannot have charges pressed against you.

sound pretty stupid? well it is..... who is going to protect the citizens from the trash?

maybe a few bear traps around the spread would deter people from takin crap!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its sad, that we cannot protect our stuff from crimmals.


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

not sure if you said this or not but where abouts where you hunting? I live SE Dakota and will keep and eye out


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

I can remember when we really got into duck hunting big which was a long time ago. We had about 40 doz duck decoys, 7 or 8 spinning wing decoys, and a mallard machine stolen overnight from our lease. Hunted it that afternoon and the next morning all but 1 mallard drake decoy and a hen was gone. We put rewards in all the local newspapers had our name on all the decoys but still to this day dont know who did it. Of course the cops didnt help at all. Good luck to you and hope you find the guys who did this. Problem is that its such a big flyway they may not even be from around that part of the country. The sport is getting very popular and I feel this kind of problem is only going to get worse. Keep your gaurd up or get insurance is all I know to do. Best of luck and let us know if you figure anything out.

Post pics of the guys after you get done with em :******: :******:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

whitehorse said:


> my bro said (he worked at kmart) that you cannot do anything if a person is in a store stealing.. in fact, you can't ask them to stay around, put it back, or simply claim "I saw you take that"


Yea I remember that coming up in our law class. Something about once they get outta the door you can't legally chase them in the parking lot either and it's all in the PD's hands after that. :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You can, however most companies don't want to get sued, so they make it store policy not to. It is called a citezens arrest.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

P&Y is correct. I work at a grocery store in N. Fargo and we catch shoplifters all the time and we are not supposed to leave the property (company policy). One thing is for sure tho, until I get paid more than 8$ an hour I wont be grabbing any drunk homeless people who get caught stealing mouthwash and robitussin any time in the near future.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

goosegrinder said:


> Or do the 3S thing. Shoot....Shovel.....Shut up. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alex


 :beer: Yes sir, why not.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Im sure this is a dumb question, but what is the picture that says front towards enemy??

Ya it does suck to get stuff stolen from you, hope you find out who did it


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

My greatest sympathies towards you. It is terrible that we have to worry about leaving our spreads in a field overnight. But it is the truth and that is why we pick ours up every night. It is a pain but I would never ever leave my dekes in the field overnight unless I was sleeping in my truck at the field. But we change fields every day to work fresh birds so we would be picking up regardless. What is the name that you have on the bottom of your dekes?


----------



## Fleshsmith (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a picture of an anti-infantry mine, commonly called a claymore I believe. It's an explosive device that is usually placed in the ground with its back against something sturdy like a wall or tree. Upon detonation, it projects needlelike flechette or ballbearinglike rounds. They are very lethal on soft (human) targets.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for the clarification on that one Fleshsmith!


----------

